# Thankful.



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

As i round the corner here and approach my 6 month post-marriage mark, I'm getting ready to get on a plane to fly to meet my mom and spend the Thanksgiving holiday with her, her husband and some friends.

It's not the holiday that i would have imagined for myself a short time ago. The turmoil and roiling hell that is the destruction of a marriage is breathtaking in its ability to redefine and reorganize the playing field. 

There is still more damage in my life than i can survey at an easy glance. But it would be too easy to wallow and succumb to the negative. I'm a much stronger person than i was a few months ago. And stronger still than the person i was that found me in this position to begin with. There is still love in my life, it just comes from different places. Most importantly, I'm learning to look for it first from within. So that i can give it to others in my life that deserve it. 

It's been a rough ride; but it gets better. It just does. I am thankful for my friends and family that helped me get through it. And most unexpectedly, i am thankful to my online friends and "family" here at TAM that weathered my storm and offered me sage advice, counter-point, comic relief and sometimes a trip to the lumber yard. When nobody else could hear me anymore, TAM would always listen. 

THANK YOU. Thank all of you. I am so very sorry for the situation that brings you to this forum. But know that within our familiar misery is a common bond for a great facility in love. Continue to listen to one another; to shelter, and to play. 

I will spend the holiday being thankful for what my life has already given me and for each day hereafter. I will raise a glass and keep you in my heart. All of you. I can never thank you enough.

Happy Thanksgiving TAMers!

with love,

Eric


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Eric ! 

Have a great vacation and enjoy you stay with your mom . 

Lots of love to you too !


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Orpheus, 

Thank you so much for sharing. I definitely helps hearing from people further along in the healing process. 

Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very happy that you are in such a better place Eric.It's so nice to hear. I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your mom.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Mac, I see you carrying on in the tradition of the greats here. Keep giving them hell. Honesty isn't cheap. Thank you.

LIS, pm me if i can ever be of help. It's not that things get better (as a friend once noted) it's that we get stronger than the damage. keep fighting the fight.

CM, you know... my ancestral home in Utah isn't that far from you. I'll save some room on my dance card for you. Until then, there are many lights on TAM, but for me... you were a torch. Happy Holiday sweetheart.


----------

